# Gnome lento..

## Tirion

Wenas, os cuento, hace poco me mude a gentoo, y tras varios problemillas derivados de que es la primera vez que lo instalo, todo parece que funciona correctamente.....Lo unico es que noto el portatil lento, me explico, es un core 2 duo T7300 de los nuevos de intel (los santa rosa). 

Tengo compilado el gnome 2.18 y tarda en arrancar cosa de un minuto (desde que me logeo hasta que carga todo), tambien se notan muy lentas las aplicaciones, por ejemplo, al lanzar el gvim me tarda cosa de 30 segundos:

diego@gentoo ~ $ time gvim

real    0m41.105s

user    0m0.264s

sys     0m0.048s

Aunque si en vez de utilizar mi usuario normal, lanzo el gvim como root tarda mucho menos

gentoo diego # time gvim

real    0m0.570s

user    0m0.184s

sys     0m0.020s

Esto no solo pasa con el gvim, sino con casi todas las aplicaciones de gnome (tardan un monton en lanzarse)

Alguien tiene idea de por que puede ocurrir??

Gracias de antemano

EDITO: Acabo de probar a iniciar sesion en Gnome como root, y tiene los mismos problemas que cuando me inicio con mi usuario normal...lo que no entiendo es por que desde mi sesion de usuario, al hacer su y cambiar al usuario root, se consiguen los tiempos de carga normales.... y cuando inicio sesion desde gdm obtengo esos tiempos tan altos

REEDITO: Creo que he encontrado el problema...viene dado por la conexion a internet, es decir, si desactivo en el network manager la red, todo va a las mil maravillas....pero obviamente me quedo sin internet....alguien sabe que puede estar pasando??

----------

## achaw

Podrias postear errores? ~/.xsession-errors, /var/log/Xorg.0.log, dmesg, /var/log/messages si es que los hay?

Saludos

----------

## Cereza

 *Tirion wrote:*   

> REEDITO: Creo que he encontrado el problema...viene dado por la conexion a internet, es decir, si desactivo en el network manager la red, todo va a las mil maravillas....pero obviamente me quedo sin internet....alguien sabe que puede estar pasando??

 

¿Y si pruebas otras formas de conectarte a internet? como wvdial por ejemplo si usas un módem.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

En este mismo foro ya he visto pasar dos o tres veces a gente con tu mismo problema. De memoria no recuerdo como lo solucionaron pero para esto está la sección buscar... 

Lo que si recuerdo, es que el problema no era la conexión a internet, si no el usar o no la placa de red.

Salud!

----------

## Tirion

Hola, siento haber tardado tanto en responder, pero he estado de viaje, 

No me conecto con modem, si no al router directamente con la tarjeta ethernet...

Y sobre lo de buscar, lo cierto es que si he recurrido a preguntar es que no he encontrado nada, pero seguire buscando...

Sobre los logs:

.xsession-errors:

```
/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp

/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "diego"

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

SESSION_MANAGER=local/gentoo:/tmp/.ICE-unix/5920

** (gnome-session:5920): WARNING **: Host name lookup failure on localhost.

(gnome-panel:5962): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -3 and height 24

No running windows found

** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)

** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)

** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)

** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)

** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)

** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)

** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)

** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)

** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)

** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)

Advertencia del gestor de ventanas: Buggy client sent a _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW message with a timestamp of 0 for 0x2400003 (Visor de d)

Advertencia del gestor de ventanas: meta_window_activate called by a pager with a 0 timestamp; the pager needs to be fixed.

** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)

** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)

** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)

** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)

** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)

** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)

** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)

** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)

** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)

** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)

```

```

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.21.5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.21.5 #2 SMP Fri Jun 29 19:57:52 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686

Build Date: 28 June 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jul  7 14:54:32 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81bb6a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2a00 card 103c,30c0 rev 0c class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2a02 card 103c,30c0 rev 0c class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,2a03 card 103c,30c0 rev 0c class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1a:0: chip 8086,2834 card 103c,30c0 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1a:1: chip 8086,2835 card 103c,30c0 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:7: chip 8086,283a card 103c,30c0 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,284b card 103c,30c0 rev 03 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,283f card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,2841 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:2: chip 8086,2843 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:4: chip 8086,2847 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2830 card 103c,30c0 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2831 card 103c,30c0 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2832 card 103c,30c0 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,2836 card 103c,30c0 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev f3 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2815 card 103c,30c0 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,2850 card 103c,30c0 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2829 card 103c,30c0 rev 03 class 01,06,01 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:04:0: chip 1180,0476 card 5000,0000 rev b6 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:04:1: chip 1180,0832 card 103c,30c0 rev 02 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 10:00:0: chip 8086,4222 card 103c,135c rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 18:00:0: chip 14e4,1693 card 103c,30c0 rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,40), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 8: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,8,8), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 16: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,16,16), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 16 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4100000 - 0xe41fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 24: bridge is at (0:28:2), (0,24,24), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 24 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe40fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 40: bridge is at (0:28:4), (0,40,40), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 40 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 40 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,3), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00005400 - 0x000054ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00005800 - 0x000058ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00005c00 - 0x00005cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4200000 - 0xe45fffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x8bffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:4:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0780 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00005400 - 0x000054ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x8bffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xe4600000/20, 0xd0000000/28, I/O @ 0x4000/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xe4700000/20

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe400ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe4100000 - 0xe4100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe4201000 - 0xe42017ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe4809000 - 0xe48097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe4808000 - 0xe48083ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe4804000 - 0xe4807fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe4800000 - 0xe48003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe4700000 - 0xe47fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe4600000 - 0xe46fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x00004100 - 0x0000411f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001574 - 0x00001577 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001370 - 0x00001377 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000015f4 - 0x000015f7 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000013f0 - 0x000013f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000040c0 - 0x000040cf (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000040a0 - 0x000040bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00004080 - 0x0000409f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00004060 - 0x0000407f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00004040 - 0x0000405f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00004020 - 0x0000403f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x00004007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe400ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe4100000 - 0xe4100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe4201000 - 0xe42017ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe4809000 - 0xe48097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe4808000 - 0xe48083ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe4804000 - 0xe4807fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe4800000 - 0xe48003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe4700000 - 0xe47fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe4600000 - 0xe46fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x00004100 - 0x0000411f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001574 - 0x00001577 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001370 - 0x00001377 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000015f4 - 0x000015f7 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000013f0 - 0x000013f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000040c0 - 0x000040cf (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000040a0 - 0x000040bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00004080 - 0x0000409f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00004060 - 0x0000407f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00004040 - 0x0000405f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00004020 - 0x0000403f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x00004007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe400ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe4100000 - 0xe4100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe4201000 - 0xe42017ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe4809000 - 0xe48097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe4808000 - 0xe48083ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe4804000 - 0xe4807fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe4800000 - 0xe48003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe4700000 - 0xe47fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe4600000 - 0xe46fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00004100 - 0x0000411f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001574 - 0x00001577 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001370 - 0x00001377 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000015f4 - 0x000015f7 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000013f0 - 0x000013f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000040c0 - 0x000040cf (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000040a0 - 0x000040bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00004080 - 0x0000409f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00004060 - 0x0000407f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00004040 - 0x0000405f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00004020 - 0x0000403f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x00004007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 965GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe400ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe4100000 - 0xe4100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe4201000 - 0xe42017ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe4809000 - 0xe48097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe4808000 - 0xe48083ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe4804000 - 0xe4807fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe4800000 - 0xe48003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe4700000 - 0xe47fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe4600000 - 0xe46fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00004100 - 0x0000411f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001574 - 0x00001577 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001370 - 0x00001377 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000015f4 - 0x000015f7 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000013f0 - 0x000013f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000040c0 - 0x000040cf (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000040a0 - 0x000040bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00004080 - 0x0000409f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00004060 - 0x0000407f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00004040 - 0x0000405f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00004020 - 0x0000403f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x00004007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe400ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe4100000 - 0xe4100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe4201000 - 0xe42017ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe4809000 - 0xe48097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe4808000 - 0xe48083ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe4804000 - 0xe4807fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe4800000 - 0xe48003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe4700000 - 0xe47fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe4600000 - 0xe46fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00004100 - 0x0000411f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001574 - 0x00001577 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001370 - 0x00001377 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000015f4 - 0x000015f7 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000013f0 - 0x000013f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000040c0 - 0x000040cf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000040a0 - 0x000040bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00004080 - 0x0000409f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00004060 - 0x0000407f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00004040 - 0x0000405f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00004020 - 0x0000403f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x00004007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [35] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 965GM

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "965GM"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xE4600000

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(==) intel(0): Using XAA for acceleration

(--) intel(0): Will try to allocate texture pool for old Mesa 3D driver.

(II) intel(0): Will try to reserve 32768 kiB of AGP aperture space

   for the DRM memory manager.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: QDS  Model: 53  Serial#: 0

(II) intel(0): Year: 2005  Week: 0

(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

(II) intel(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 30  vert.: 19

(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) intel(0): redX: 0.574 redY: 0.335   greenX: 0.314 greenY: 0.550

(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.154 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) intel(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  304 x 190 mm

(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1301  h_sync_end 1333 h_blank_end 1408 h_border: 0

(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 804  v_sync_end 808 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0

(II) intel(0):  QUANTADISPLAY

(II) intel(0):  QD14TL025

(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff004493530000000000

(II) intel(0):    000f0103801e13780a3ba09355508c27

(II) intel(0):    22505400000001010101010101010101

(II) intel(0):    010101010101ea1a0080502010301520

(II) intel(0):    440030be100000180000000f0008002a

(II) intel(0):    0001000400324a041901000000fe0051

(II) intel(0):    55414e5441444953504c4159000000fe

(II) intel(0):    0051443134544c3032350a20202000e0

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "QDS", prod id 83

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) intel(0): initializing int10

(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) intel(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) intel(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7616 kB

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)Crestline Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)Crestline Graphics Controller

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOB

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.

(II) intel(0): Output TV has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: QDS  Model: 53  Serial#: 0

(II) intel(0): Year: 2005  Week: 0

(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

(II) intel(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 30  vert.: 19

(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) intel(0): redX: 0.574 redY: 0.335   greenX: 0.314 greenY: 0.550

(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.154 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) intel(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) intel(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  304 x 190 mm

(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1301  h_sync_end 1333 h_blank_end 1408 h_border: 0

(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 804  v_sync_end 808 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0

(II) intel(0):  QUANTADISPLAY

(II) intel(0):  QD14TL025

(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff004493530000000000

(II) intel(0):    000f0103801e13780a3ba09355508c27

(II) intel(0):    22505400000001010101010101010101

(II) intel(0):    010101010101ea1a0080502010301520

(II) intel(0):    440030be100000180000000f0008002a

(II) intel(0):    0001000400324a041901000000fe0051

(II) intel(0):    55414e5441444953504c4159000000fe

(II) intel(0):    0051443134544c3032350a20202000e0

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "QDS", prod id 83

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0   68.90  1280 1301 1333 1408  800 804 808 816 -hsync -vsync (48.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800

(II) intel(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled

(II) intel(0): detected 512 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7676 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe4600000 - 0xe46fffff (0x100000) MS[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe400ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe4100000 - 0xe4100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe4201000 - 0xe42017ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe4809000 - 0xe48097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe4808000 - 0xe48083ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe4804000 - 0xe4807fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe4800000 - 0xe48003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe4700000 - 0xe47fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe4600000 - 0xe46fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x00004000 - 0x00004007 (0x8) IS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00004100 - 0x0000411f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001574 - 0x00001577 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001370 - 0x00001377 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000015f4 - 0x000015f7 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000013f0 - 0x000013f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000040c0 - 0x000040cf (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000040a0 - 0x000040bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00004080 - 0x0000409f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00004060 - 0x0000407f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00004040 - 0x0000405f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00004020 - 0x0000403f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x00004007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [38] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [39] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 489216 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 1956860 kB available

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers and 

          large DRI memory manager reservation:

(II) intel(0): Allocating 5472 scanlines for pixmap cache

(II) intel(0): Success.

(II) intel(0): Memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00031fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00040000-0x02137fff: front buffer (33760 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0077f000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x02138000-0x02147fff: xaa scratch (64 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x02148000-0x02787fff: back buffer (6400 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x02788000-0x02dc7fff: depth buffer (6400 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x02dc8000-0x04dc7fff: textures (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): front buffer is not tiled

(II) intel(0): back buffer is tiled

(II) intel(0): depth buffer is tiled

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "i915"

(II) intel(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x10000000)

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) intel(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x0077f000 (pgoffset 1919)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x02138000 (pgoffset 8504)

(WW) intel(0): ESR is 0x00000010, page table error

(WW) intel(0): PGTBL_ER is 0x00000010, display A pte

(WW) intel(0): Existing errors found in hardware state.

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0):   Output TV is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Failed

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 304 x 190

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

----------

## Tirion

Posteo aparte xk no entraba en el anterior post

/var/log/messages

[code:1:d763092e19]

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo syslog-ng[5361]: syslog-ng version 1.6.11 starting

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo syslog-ng[5361]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Linux version 2.6.21.5 (root@gentoo) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)) #2 SMP Fri Jun 29 19:57:52 Local time zone must be set--see zic 

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo sanitize start

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo sanitize end

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009fc00 end: 000000000009fc00 type: 1

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009fc00 size: 0000000000000400 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000e0000 size: 0000000000020000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000007f6b0000 end: 000000007f7b0000 type: 1

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo copy_e820_map() start: 000000007f7b0000 size: 0000000000015400 end: 000000007f7c5400 type: 2

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo copy_e820_map() start: 000000007f7c5400 size: 0000000000022bb8 end: 000000007f7e7fb8 type: 4

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo copy_e820_map() start: 000000007f7e7fb8 size: 0000000000818048 end: 0000000080000000 type: 2

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fec00000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000fec01000 type: 2

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fed20000 size: 000000000007a000 end: 00000000fed9a000 type: 2

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo copy_e820_map() start: 00000000feda0000 size: 0000000000020000 end: 00000000fedc0000 type: 2

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fee00000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000fee01000 type: 2

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo copy_e820_map() start: 00000000ffb00000 size: 0000000000100000 end: 00000000ffc00000 type: 2

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fff00000 size: 0000000000100000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007f7b0000 (usable)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo BIOS-e820: 000000007f7b0000 - 000000007f7c5400 (reserved)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo BIOS-e820: 000000007f7c5400 - 000000007f7e7fb8 (ACPI NVS)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo BIOS-e820: 000000007f7e7fb8 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed9a000 (reserved)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fedc0000 (reserved)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo 1143MB HIGHMEM available.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo 896MB LOWMEM available.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 522160) 0 entries of 256 used

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Zone PFN ranges:

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo DMA             0 ->     4096

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Normal       4096 ->   229376

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo HighMem    229376 ->   522160

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo 0:        0 ->   522160

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo On node 0 totalpages: 522160

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo HighMem zone: 2287 pages used for memmap

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo HighMem zone: 290497 pages, LIFO batch:31

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo DMI 2.4 present.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: RSDP 000F7050, 0024 (r2 HP    )

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: XSDT 7F7C81C8, 007C (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC        1 HP          1)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: FACP 7F7C8084, 00F4 (r4 HP     30C0            3 HP          1)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: DSDT 7F7C84CC, 12BB9 (r1 HP       nc75xx    10000 MSFT  3000001)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: FACS 7F7E7D80, 0040

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: SLIC 7F7C8244, 0176 (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC        1 HP          1)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: HPET 7F7C83BC, 0038 (r1 HP     30C0            1 HP          1)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: APIC 7F7C83F4, 0068 (r1 HP     30C0            1 HP          1)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: MCFG 7F7C845C, 003C (r1 HP     30C0            1 HP          1)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: TCPA 7F7C8498, 0032 (r2 HP     30C0            1 HP          1)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: SSDT 7F7DB085, 0059 (r1 HP       HPQNLP        1 MSFT  3000001)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: SSDT 7F7DB0DE, 0328 (r1 HP       HPQSAT        1 MSFT  3000001)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: SSDT 7F7DBC8C, 025F (r1 HP      Cpu0Tst     3000 INTL 20060317)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: SSDT 7F7DBEEB, 00A6 (r1 HP      Cpu1Tst     3000 INTL 20060317)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: SSDT 7F7DBF91, 04D7 (r1 HP        CpuPm     3000 INTL 20060317)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:7ec00000)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 518081

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda7

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Initializing CPU#0

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Detected 1995.194 MHz processor.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Memory: 2064404k/2088640k available (3361k kernel code, 23088k reserved, 1549k data, 272k init, 1171136k highmem)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo virtual kernel memory layout:

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo fixmap  : 0xfff9d000 - 0xfffff000   ( 392 kB)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo .init : 0xc05d3000 - 0xc0617000   ( 272 kB)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo .data : 0xc0448696 - 0xc05cbd90   (1549 kB)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0448696   (3361 kB)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3994.07 BogoMIPS (lpj=7988157)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo monitor/mwait feature present.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo using mwait in idle threads.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Intel machine check architecture supported.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Freeing SMP alternatives: 19k freed

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Parsing all Control Methods:

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 1429 Objects with 109 Devices 461 Methods 44 Regions

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Parsing all Control Methods:

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Table [SSDT](id 0002) - 2 Objects with 0 Devices 2 Methods 0 Regions

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Parsing all Control Methods:

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Table [SSDT](id 0003) - 17 Objects with 4 Devices 5 Methods 0 Regions

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Parsing all Control Methods:

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Table [SSDT](id 0004) - 7 Objects with 0 Devices 3 Methods 0 Regions

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Parsing all Control Methods:

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Table [SSDT](id 0005) - 4 Objects with 0 Devices 3 Methods 0 Regions

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Parsing all Control Methods:

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Table [SSDT](id 0006) - 14 Objects with 0 Devices 5 Methods 0 Regions

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo tbxface-0587 [02] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo evxfevnt-0091 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7300  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0a

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Initializing CPU#1

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3989.97 BogoMIPS (lpj=7979957)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo monitor/mwait feature present.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Intel machine check architecture supported.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7300  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0a

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Total of 2 processors activated (7984.05 BogoMIPS).

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Brought up 2 CPUs

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo migration_cost=21

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo HP Compaq Laptop series board detected. Selecting BIOS-method for reboots.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo NET: Registered protocol family 16

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: bus type pci registered

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at f8000000 is not E820-reserved

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0322, last bus=40

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Using configuration type 1

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Setting up standard PCI resources

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo evgpeblk-0952 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo evgpeblk-1049 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 9 Wake, Enabled 8 Runtime GPEs in this block

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:...............................................................................................................................................................................

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Initialized 40/44 Regions 0/0 Fields 69/69 Buffers 66/79 Packages (1482 nodes)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:..........

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Executed 10 _INI methods requiring 4 _STA executions (examined 122 objects)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [C003] (0000:00)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Bus #03 (-#06) is hidden behind transparent bridge #02 (-#03) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003._PRT]

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003.C0B0._PRT]

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003.C11D._PRT]

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003.C131._PRT]

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003.C132._PRT]

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003.C134._PRT]

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C12D] (IRQs 10 11) *5

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C12E] (IRQs *10 11)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C12F] (IRQs 10 *11)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C130] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C140] (IRQs *10 11)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C141] (IRQs *10 11)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C142] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI Exception (pci_link-0179): AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _PRS [20070126]

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Power Resource [C27C] (on)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Power Resource [C298] (on)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Power Resource [C1C2] (off)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Power Resource [C3B5] (off)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Power Resource [C3B6] (off)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Power Resource [C3B7] (off)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Power Resource [C3B8] (off)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Power Resource [C3B9] (off)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo pnp: PnP ACPI init

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo SCSI subsystem initialized

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo libata version 2.20 loaded.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo NET: Registered protocol family 31

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x7f7fffff could not be reserved

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo pnp: 00:0b: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff could not be reserved

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo pnp: 00:0b: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x1100-0x113f has been reserved

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x1200-0x121f has been reserved

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff has been reserved

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec000ff could not be reserved

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff could not be reserved

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff could not be reserved

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0xcee00-0xcffff has been reserved

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0xd2a00-0xd3fff has been reserved

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0xfeda0000-0xfedbffff could not be reserved

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[e4201000-e42017ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo IO window: disabled.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo MEM window: disabled.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PREFETCH window: disabled.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo IO window: disabled.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo MEM window: e4100000-e41fffff

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PREFETCH window: disabled.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo IO window: disabled.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo MEM window: e4000000-e40fffff

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PREFETCH window: disabled.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo IO window: 2000-3fff

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo MEM window: e0000000-e3ffffff

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PREFETCH window: disabled.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Bus 3, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:04.0

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo IO window: 00005000-000050ff

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo IO window: 00005400-000054ff

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PREFETCH window: 88000000-8bffffff

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo MEM window: 8c000000-8fffffff

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo IO window: 5000-5fff

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo MEM window: e4200000-e45fffff

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PREFETCH window: 88000000-8bffffff

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo NET: Registered protocol family 2

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo TCP reno registered

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Machine check exception polling timer started.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/W].

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo io scheduler noop registered

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo io scheduler deadline registered

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo io scheduler cfq registered

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie02]

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: AC Adapter [C236] (off-line)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Battery Slot [C238] (battery present)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Battery Slot [C237] (battery absent)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [C2C0]

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input2

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Lid Switch [C153]

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Transitioning device [C3BA] to D3

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Transitioning device [C3BA] to D3

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Fan [C3BA] (off)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Transitioning device [C3BB] to D3

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Transitioning device [C3BB] to D3

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Fan [C3BB] (off)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Transitioning device [C3BC] to D3

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Transitioning device [C3BC] to D3

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Fan [C3BC] (off)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Transitioning device [C3BD] to D3

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Transitioning device [C3BD] to D3

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Fan [C3BD] (off)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Transitioning device [C3BE] to D3

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Transitioning device [C3BE] to D3

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Fan [C3BE] (off)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: SSDT 7F7DB4CE, 027F (r1 HP      Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20060317)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Parsing all Control Methods:

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Table [SSDT](id 00D9) - 6 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: SSDT 7F7DB7D2, 04BA (r1 HP      Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20060317)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Parsing all Control Methods:

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Table [SSDT](id 00DA) - 1 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: SSDT 7F7DB406, 00C8 (r1 HP      Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20060317)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Parsing all Control Methods:

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Table [SSDT](id 00E1) - 4 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: SSDT 7F7DB74D, 0085 (r1 HP      Cpu1Cst     3000 INTL 20060317)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Parsing all Control Methods:

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Table [SSDT](id 00E2) - 1 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ0] (37 C)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ1] (38 C)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ3] (28 C)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ4] (26 C)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ5] (74 C)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI Error (utglobal-0128): Unknown exception code: 0xFFFFFFF0 [20070126]

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo agpgart: Detected an Intel 965GM Chipset.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo agpgart: Detected 7676K stolen memory.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -356761939 ns)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023f9929811d0e]

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo floppy0: no floppy controllers found

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo tg3.c:v3.75.2 (June 5, 2007)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:18:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:18:00.0 to 64

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo eth0: Tigon3 [partno(none) rev b002 PHY(5787)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet 00:17:a4:e0:fb:3d

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1]

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo netconsole: not configured, aborting

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ICH8M: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ICH8M: chipset revision 3

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ICH8M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ide0: BM-DMA at 0x40c0-0x40c7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide0...

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo hda: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L632D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide1...

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.1

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ahci 0000:00:1f.2: nr_ports (3) and implemented port map (0x1) don't match

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 3 ports 3 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq stag pm led clo pio slum part 

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8874100 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 219

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo scsi0 : ahci

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ata1.00: ATA-7: Hitachi HTS541616J9SA00, SB4OC7BP, max UDMA/100

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HTS54161 SB4O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo sda: Write Protect is off

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo sda: Write Protect is off

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.04

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.04

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo usbmon: debugfs is not available

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xe4800000

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 19, io mem 0xe4808000

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 17, io base 0x00004020

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 16, io base 0x00004040

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 19, io base 0x00004060

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 20, io base 0x00004080

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x000040a0

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo USB Mass Storage support registered.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:C295,PNP0f13:C296] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo TCP cubic registered

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo NET: Registered protocol family 1

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo NET: Registered protocol family 10

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo NET: Registered protocol family 17

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Using IPI Shortcut mode

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo synaptics reset failed

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo synaptics reset failed

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo synaptics reset failed

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x2580b1, caps: 0xa04793/0x300000

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio4/input0

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input3

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input4

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Freeing unused kernel memory: 272k freed

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ieee80211_crypt: exports duplicate symbol ieee80211_get_crypto_ops (owned by kernel)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ieee80211: exports duplicate symbol escape_essid (owned by kernel)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ieee80211_crypt: exports duplicate symbol ieee80211_get_crypto_ops (owned by kernel)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ieee80211: exports duplicate symbol escape_essid (owned by kernel)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.0dmpr

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo si3054: cannot initialize. EXT MID = 0000

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:10:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:10:00.0 to 64

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo fuse init (API version 7.8)

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo fuse distribution version: 2.6.4

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo Adding 257000k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:257000k

Jul  7 14:54:27 gentoo ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

Jul  7 14:54:31 gentoo dhcdbd: Started up.

Jul  7 14:54:32 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  starting...

Jul  7 14:54:32 gentoo ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

Jul  7 14:54:32 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  eth1: Device is fully-supported using driver 'ipw3945'.

Jul  7 14:54:32 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  nm_device_init(): waiting for device's worker thread to start

Jul  7 14:54:32 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  nm_device_init(): device's worker thread started, continuing.

Jul  7 14:54:32 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Now managing wireless (802.11) device 'eth1'.

Jul  7 14:54:32 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device eth1.

Jul  7 14:54:32 gentoo PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:18:00.0 at offset c (was 42bc0000, writing 0)

Jul  7 14:54:32 gentoo PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:18:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100406, writing 100006)

Jul  7 14:54:32 gentoo ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Jul  7 14:54:32 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  eth0: Device is fully-supported using driver 'tg3'.

Jul  7 14:54:32 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  nm_device_init(): waiting for device's worker thread to start

Jul  7 14:54:32 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  nm_device_init(): device's worker thread started, continuing.

Jul  7 14:54:32 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Now managing wired Ethernet (802.3) device 'eth0'.

Jul  7 14:54:32 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device eth0.

Jul  7 14:54:32 gentoo cron[5828]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Jul  7 14:54:32 gentoo rc-scripts: WARNING:  net.lo has already been started.

Jul  7 14:54:32 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Will activate wired connection 'eth0' because it now has a link.

Jul  7 14:54:47 gentoo gdm(pam_unix)[5664]: session opened for user diego by (uid=0)

Jul  7 14:54:48 gentoo (diego-5942): comenzando (versión  2.18.0.1), pid 5942 usuario «diego»

Jul  7 14:54:48 gentoo (diego-5942): Se resolvió la dirección «xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory» a una fuente de configuración de sólo lectura en la posición 0

Jul  7 14:54:48 gentoo (diego-5942): Se resolvió la dirección «xml:readwrite:/home/diego/.gconf» a una fuente de configuración escribible en la posición 1

Jul  7 14:54:48 gentoo (diego-5942): Se resolvió la dirección «xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults» a una fuente de configuración de sólo lectura en la posición 2

Jul  7 14:54:54 gentoo NTFS volume version 3.1.

Jul  7 14:54:55 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists.

Jul  7 14:54:55 gentoo hald: mounted /dev/sda3 on behalf of uid 1000

Jul  7 14:54:56 gentoo (diego-5942): Se resolvió la dirección «xml:readwrite:/home/diego/.gconf» a una fuente de configuración escribible en la posición 0

Jul  7 14:55:01 gentoo Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

Jul  7 14:55:11 gentoo usb 7-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Jul  7 14:55:12 gentoo usb 7-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  7 14:55:12 gentoo NetworkManager: <debug> [1183820112.037458] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_15d9_a33_noserial').

Jul  7 14:55:12 gentoo input: USB Mouse as /class/input/input5

Jul  7 14:55:12 gentoo input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1

Jul  7 14:55:12 gentoo NetworkManager: <debug> [1183820112.080524] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_15d9_a33_noserial_if0').

Jul  7 14:55:12 gentoo NetworkManager: <debug> [1183820112.102160] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_15d9_a33_noserial_usbraw').

Jul  7 14:55:12 gentoo NetworkManager: <debug> [1183820112.149582] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_15d9_a33_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input').

Jul  7 14:55:36 gentoo tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

Jul  7 14:55:36 gentoo tg3: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

Jul  7 14:55:36 gentoo ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

Jul  7 14:55:36 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Will activate wired connection 'eth0' because it now has a link.

Jul  7 14:55:36 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  SWITCH: no current connection, found better connection 'eth0'.

Jul  7 14:55:36 gentoo dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.reason

Jul  7 14:55:36 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Will activate connection 'eth0'.

Jul  7 14:55:36 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Device eth0 activation scheduled...

Jul  7 14:55:36 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) started...

Jul  7 14:55:36 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Jul  7 14:55:36 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Jul  7 14:55:36 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Jul  7 14:55:36 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Jul  7 14:55:36 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Jul  7 14:55:36 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.

Jul  7 14:55:36 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Jul  7 14:55:36 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Jul  7 14:55:36 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Jul  7 14:55:37 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Beginning DHCP transaction.

Jul  7 14:55:37 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Jul  7 14:55:37 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 12 (successfully started) for interface eth0

Jul  7 14:55:37 gentoo dhclient: can't create /var/lib/dhclient/dhclient-eth0.leases: No such file or directory

Jul  7 14:55:38 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 1 (starting) for interface eth0

Jul  7 14:55:41 gentoo dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3

Jul  7 14:55:42 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Old device 'eth0' activating, won't change.

Jul  7 14:55:43 gentoo dhclient: DHCPOFFER from 192.168.1.1

Jul  7 14:55:43 gentoo dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

Jul  7 14:55:43 gentoo dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.1.1

Jul  7 14:55:43 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 2 (bound) for interface eth0

Jul  7 14:55:43 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Get) scheduled...

Jul  7 14:55:43 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Get) started...

Jul  7 14:55:43 gentoo dhclient: can't create /var/lib/dhclient/dhclient-eth0.leases: No such file or directory

Jul  7 14:55:43 gentoo dhclient: bound to 192.168.1.2 -- renewal in 1550 seconds.

Jul  7 14:55:43 gentoo dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.domain_name

Jul  7 14:55:43 gentoo dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_domain

Jul  7 14:55:43 gentoo dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_servers

Jul  7 14:55:43 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Retrieved the following IP4 configuration from the DHCP daemon:

Jul  7 14:55:43 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    address 192.168.1.2

Jul  7 14:55:43 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    netmask 255.255.255.0

Jul  7 14:55:43 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    broadcast 192.168.1.255

Jul  7 14:55:43 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    gateway 192.168.1.1

Jul  7 14:55:43 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    nameserver 192.168.1.1

Jul  7 14:55:43 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    hostname 'gentoo'

Jul  7 14:55:43 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

Jul  7 14:55:43 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Get) complete.

Jul  7 14:55:43 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

Jul  7 14:55:44 gentoo NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_spawn_process(): nm_spawn_process('/usr/bin/killall -q nscd'): could not spawn process. (Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/killall" (No such file or directory))

Jul  7 14:55:44 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Setting hostname to 'gentoo'

Jul  7 14:55:44 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) successful, device activated.

Jul  7 14:55:44 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Finish handler scheduled.

Jul  7 14:55:44 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

Jul  7 14:55:55 gentoo eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Jul  7 14:56:53 gentoo su[6128]: Successful su for root by diego

Jul  7 14:56:53 gentoo su[6128]: + pts/0 diego:root

Jul  7 14:56:53 gentoo su(pam_unix)[6128]: session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

Jul  7 15:00:02 gentoo cron[6188]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jul  7 15:00:02 gentoo cron[6187]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Jul  7 15:10:01 gentoo cron[4967]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jul  7 15:11:56 gentoo su[24872]: Successful su for root by diego

Jul  7 15:11:56 gentoo su[24872]: + pts/1 diego:root

Jul  7 15:11:56 gentoo su(pam_unix)[24872]: session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

Jul  7 15:12:00 gentoo (root-26920): comenzando (versión  2.18.0.1), pid 26920 usuario «root»

Jul  7 15:12:00 gentoo (root-26920): Se resolvió la dirección «xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory» a una fuente de configuración de sólo lectura en la posición 0

Jul  7 15:12:00 gentoo (root-26920): Se resolvió la dirección «xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf» a una fuente de configuración escribible en la posición 1

Jul  7 15:12:00 gentoo (root-26920): Se resolvió la dirección «xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults» a una fuente de configuración de sólo lectura en la posición 2

Jul  7 15:16:00 gentoo (root-26920): El servidor GConf no está en uso, cerrándolo.

Jul  7 15:16:00 gentoo (root-26920): Finalizando

Jul  7 15:16:11 gentoo (root-25561): comenzando (versión  2.18.0.1), pid 25561 usuario «root»

Jul  7 15:16:11 gentoo (root-25561): Se resolvió la dirección «xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory» a una fuente de configuración de sólo lectura en la posición 0

Jul  7 15:16:11 gentoo (root-25561): Se resolvió la dirección «xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf» a una fuente de configuración escribible en la posición 1

Jul  7 15:16:11 gentoo (root-25561): Se resolvió la dirección «xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults» a una fuente de configuración de sólo lectura en la posición 2

Jul  7 15:20:01 gentoo cron[1431]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jul  7 15:21:33 gentoo dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 192.168.1.1 port 67

Jul  7 15:21:33 gentoo dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.1.1

Jul  7 15:21:33 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 3 (renew) for interface eth0

Jul  7 15:21:33 gentoo dhclient: can't create /var/lib/dhclient/dhclient-eth0.leases: No such file or directory

Jul  7 15:

----------

## Tirion

Vale, acabo de solucionarlo.... el error estaba en el fichero /etc/hosts, que no habia incluido el nombre del host...entonces se deberia hacer el sistema un buen lio....

De todos modos, gracias a todos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Vale, acabo de solucionarlo.... el error estaba en el fichero /etc/hosts, que no habia incluido el nombre del host...entonces se deberia hacer el sistema un buen lio....

 

Esta vez voy a tomar nota mental de la solución así al próximo que pregunte lo mismo se que responderle.

Salud!

----------

